# Currently at Grand Luxxe in Nuevo



## mikenk (Nov 15, 2016)

There are a couple of welcome changes for those who frequent this resort:
- There is now a shuttle route that takes you from the Santuario to the Grand Mayan pool area.
- You can now take one shuttle directly to and from GL to taxi stand - no need to walk through Santuario to transfer to another shuttle. I'm not sure whether this also applies to GB, GM, and MP resorts.

I will be attending the update on Thursday; post any questions you have and will try to get answers. 

We played the Greg Norman course yesterday; on the 17th hole, Greg himself drives up, introduces himself, and takes pictures with us - no clue why he was there but was fun.

Mike


----------



## rpennisi (Nov 15, 2016)

Meeting Greg Norman must have been very cool.
Mike, I would like to know if they ever plan to open a walking (other than the beach) route to the Sea Garden from the main complex.
Thanks, Ron


----------



## NiteMaire (Nov 15, 2016)

The straight shuttle must be a recent development.  We were there in Aug and had to do the transfer (except for the time they sensed our urgency to get to our excursion van).  Glad to hear.  We'll be back in Sep. Can't wait.  Loved both golf courses.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## PamMo (Nov 15, 2016)

mikenk said:


> ...We played the Greg Norman course yesterday; on the 17th hole, Greg himself drives up, introduces himself, and takes pictures with us - no clue why he was there but was fun.
> 
> Mike



VERY cool!!!!!! That would be so much fun!


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 15, 2016)

Yes, very cool to meet Greg Norman.  Wonder if they paid him to go around the course and do a PR run with the golfers.  Sure would make it memorable.  

Also thanks for the update on the shuttles--glad to hear they're improving movement within the resort.


----------



## HudsHut (Nov 16, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/sharktakeover?source=feed_text&story_id=1258390927533498


----------



## mikenk (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks hudshut for why Greg was there; I do appreciate that he took the time to go visit the folks on the course.

I attended a meeting yesterday organized by Bob & Maryann of Aimfair. A Vidanta executive was there to answer questions. While more of the discussion will be posted on their excellent aimfair website, I did ask the question from Ron as to easy access to the Sea Garden (Ocean Breeze) hotel. His answer was the stock answer of safety and access; he also noted that persistent requests often get results. I will plan on starting a separate thread with that as a request; hopefully, B&MA can also chime in through Aimfair. We do know that Vidanta monitors both websites.

Mike


----------



## rpennisi (Nov 17, 2016)

mikenk said:


> Thanks hudshut for why Greg was there; I do appreciate that he took the time to go visit the folks on the course.
> 
> I attended a meeting yesterday organized by Bob & Maryann of Aimfair. A Vidanta executive was there to answer questions. While more of the discussion will be posted on their excellent aimfair website, I did ask the question from Ron as to easy access to the Sea Garden (Ocean Breeze) hotel. His answer was the stock answer of safety and access; he also noted that persistent requests often get results. I will plan on starting a separate thread with that as a request; hopefully, B&MA can also chime in through Aimfair. We do know that Vidanta monitors both websites.
> 
> Mike



Thanks for the update Mike.  Bob and Maryann are good people.  I am glad they are aware of this.


----------



## pittle (Nov 17, 2016)

I was at the meeting yesterday too.  I found it interesting that the guy answering questions started off by saying that the 3 biggest complaints were Reservations, Room Assignments, and Exiting the Property (including access to Sea Garden).  Someone mentioned that last week the Sea Garden restaurant was having  special, but to get there, you had to take a taxi!!!

They are supposedly still working on a new online system.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 18, 2016)

pittle said:


> I was at the meeting yesterday too.  I found it interesting that the guy answering questions started off by saying that the 3 biggest complaints were Reservations, Room Assignments, and Exiting the Property   - Quote
> 
> They are supposedly still working on a new online system.



******
Re : On Line reservation system

I am glad Vidanta is taking the time to get it done correctly  OR  leave the current call in ( 800 number) system in place.
I have followed the Wyndham TUG forum - and there are a lot of issues with IT programming AND upset owners ( TUG members) .

Vidanta - as all owners  know - has  many MF variations for the same unit - based on date of purchase and contract addendum .
add on MF payment on use  and the ability of owners to stay at a lower level brand and unit size for a different cost . The IT issues in programming all of this could be complicated .

I was told that there is a "team / group " in reservations whose job is to make sure it all matches up . ( I assume they do it - " the old school " way )

I also think  a " call to a person " system allows Vidanta reservations staff to suggest alternatives that keep owners happy and " fill beds"
at all locations . (Hypothetical) example - MP in NV and RM is full for xx week in Feb. - so the call center employee suggests
Acapulco and (after checking with a supervisor ) an " upgrade "  for the same MF to Grand Mayan unit because the owner is saying how much they want to be near the beach .

I find Vidanta reservations staff really helpful and  wonderful Ambassadors of the company .

.


----------



## pittle (Nov 18, 2016)

Vidanta - as all owners know - has many MF variations for the same unit - based on date of purchase and contract addendum .
add on MF payment on use and the ability of owners to stay at a lower level brand and unit size for a different cost . The IT issues in programming all of this could be complicated .

I was told that there is a "team / group " in reservations whose job is to make sure it all matches up . ( I assume they do it - " the old school " way )


Gosh - you could have been there!  That is almost exactly what he said!!!  ( I could not figure out the Quote deal on this new site, so just did copy & paste and changed the color. )

Now I see that I could have just hit Reply.


----------



## Zib (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm really encouraged by these posts about getting to and from The Sea Garden and out of resort itself.  Feel trapped in there even tho we love it at the Grand Mayan.  On our last visit to our Grand Mayan, there was NO shuttle service to the Grand Mayan.  We are elderly and couldn't do all that walking!   Wondered what's going on?  We thought maybe we'd just have to book the Sea Garden from now on for the ease of getting around but now maybe there is hope for change?


----------



## pittle (Nov 24, 2016)

Zib said:


> I'm really encouraged by these posts about getting to and from The Sea Garden and out of resort itself.  Feel trapped in there even tho we love it at the Grand Mayan.  On our last visit to our Grand Mayan, there was NO shuttle service to the Grand Mayan.  We are elderly and couldn't do all that walking!   Wondered what's going on?  We thought maybe we'd just have to book the Sea Garden from now on for the ease of getting around but now maybe there is hope for change?



We are currently in PV and will be moving over to the Grand Mayan Saturday.  We do not plan to take the update, but will be able to let you know the shuttle situation there now.  When we went to the GL meeting last week, on our way to the taxi stand some people hopped on and wanted to go to the GM.  They had gotten on the wrong shuttle, but were able to get on the correct one at the taxi stand.  On the shuttle Map, there was one GM stop.  I do not know which building has the loading area.


----------



## mikenk (Nov 24, 2016)

pittle said:


> We are currently in PV and will be moving over to the Grand Mayan Saturday.  We do not plan to take the update, but will be able to let you know the shuttle situation there now.  When we went to the GL meeting last week, on our way to the taxi stand some people hopped on and wanted to go to the GM.  They had gotten on the wrong shuttle, but were able to get on the correct one at the taxi stand.  On the shuttle Map, there was one GM stop.  I do not know which building has the loading area.



Happy Thanksgiving and "GO COWBOYS"

From the GL, we could take a shuttle straight to the Grand Mayan. They have built a new shuttle stand on the back of the Grand Mayan along the path that goes behind the building (by the Brio spa and Tramonto); it is a quite easy walk down to the bridge to the lazy river and Samba - actually easier than the previous drop off that forced you to weave through the GM lobby.

Have a great time Phyllis; it was great to see you and Mike again.

Mike


----------



## dice934 (Nov 24, 2016)

I will be there for two weeks starting Dec 2, week one at the GM and Week two at the Grand Luxxe ......looking for any tips, never been here before.  Shuttle map, where can one get such a thing?

Getting to Walmart, can you take public transportation? Then Taxi back.  Anyone else going to be there at the same time.


----------



## NiteMaire (Nov 25, 2016)

dice934 said:


> Getting to Walmart, can you take public transportation? Then Taxi back.  Anyone else going to be there at the same time.


We take a taxi to/from...


----------



## sunshine3330 (Nov 25, 2016)

We were at are the GM in October. At that time guests had to walk from the Santuario to the GM. (A shuttle from the drop off area would take you to the Santuaio and then guests had to walk to the GM.) The front entrance to the GM for checking in is now blocked. Knowing this, I requested a golf cart to take me directly to the GM because I can not walk long distances. I requested the golf cart anytime I had to go to La Plaza, other areas on the compound or the taxi area as I have done in past years. The first building does have a corciege lobby and shuttle service area, the other GM buildings do not.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 22, 2017)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> ******
> Re : On Line reservation system
> 
> I am glad Vidanta is taking the time to get it done correctly  OR  leave the current call in ( 800 number) system in place.
> ...


----------



## levatino (May 22, 2017)

oops.  Deleted...


----------



## Seagila (May 22, 2017)

Will be staying at Grand Luxxe NV on an exchange.

Does the resort have a courtesy lounge for guests to use, if our flight isn't until later in the afternoon and we need to check out of our room?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 22, 2017)

levatino said:


> Hey Mike.  I am here now.  In Punta.   Where are you and perhaps we can grab a drink and share stories.



Levvatino - Sorry about the confusion - I bump this thread that Mike started  Nov 2016 (&  the bump does not  show unless you open my quote. )

I bumped due to the good information  contained in the thread  - AND - the reservation system comparison to the current Wyndham & RCI
reservation / website  issues - ( spring / May 2017 ).


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 22, 2017)

Seagila said:


> Will be staying at Grand Luxxe NV on an exchange.
> 
> Does the resort have a courtesy lounge for guests to use, if our flight isn't until later in the afternoon and we need to check out of our room?



I believe Vidanta's check out ( of suite ) time is always 10 am .

Mayan Palace PV - Marina has let us leave luggage with bellboys while we used the pool and ate lunch
(charged  to a credit card ) & then let us use a courtesy room to shower & change . MP- PV is a smaller location and so I am not sure how the Grand Luxe NV handles this .
I am sure there is a system to accommodate you & perhaps a recent GL visitor can give specifics .

 It is less than  about 20 minutes to the airport from the taxi location .


----------



## dmurray007 (May 24, 2017)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> I believe Vidanta's check out ( of suite ) time is always 10 am .
> 
> Mayan Palace PV - Marina has let us leave luggage with bellboys while we used the pool and ate lunch
> (charged  to a credit card ) & then let us use a courtesy room to shower & change . MP- PV is a smaller location and so I am not sure how the Grand Luxe NV handles this .
> ...


----------



## dmurray007 (May 24, 2017)

Check with front desk, they can advise, basically did the same as T-Dot in march at Mayan Palace NV  in March  checked out , had bellboys take care of luggage,  used breakfest vochuries for late buffet breakfest, and spent time at pool until 4:00 P.M.  changed and retieve luggage at Taxi area, did a minor repack before getting taxi to airport.


----------



## CCR (May 24, 2017)

We are here now and shuttle took us directly from Tower 4 of Grand Luxxe to taxi site yesterday. It was about $5 to get to Vallarta Adventures for the Dolphine Swim (I won an excursion playing bingo). I hear it is $15-$20 taxi ride to Puerto Vallarta.

Yesterday at the Santuario I noticed people in line for shuttle to Grand Mayan.

I plan to try out the shuttle to their pool today or tomorrow as my daughter wants to try the wave pool and lazy river.

This place is awesome and I'm glad I traded in before the fee changed. With the $75 resort fee I'm getting very fast internet all over the resort.

I think the only way to access a public bus is walk to Sea Garden on beach and through their lobby. Anyone have a better idea on getting to public buses or is taxi best? Also where is the Sea Garden? Closer to Grand Luxxe on beach or the Grand Mayan?


----------



## CCR (May 24, 2017)

Oh and there are lounges and pools everywhere and bathrooms in the lobbies so I'm sure you'll be fine relaxing after checkout until time to leave for airport.  Not sure about a courtesy room for showering.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 24, 2017)

CCR said:


> We are here now and shuttle took us directly from Tower 4 of Grand Luxxe to taxi site yesterday. It was about $5 to get to Vallarta Adventures for the Dolphine Swim (I won an excursion playing bingo). I hear it is $15-$20 taxi ride to Puerto Vallarta
> 
> I think the only way to access a public bus is walk to Sea Garden on beach and through their lobby. Anyone have a better idea on getting to public buses or is taxi best? Also where is the Sea Garden? Closer to Grand Luxxe on beach or the Grand Mayan?



Walk to VIDANTA SEA GARDEN -

 exit onto the beach near the Grand Mayan pool , kids club / splash pool  & Ola Mulata (beachfront) restaurant .
Looking at the water - you walk to the right you will initially pass the Sea Turtle / egg hatchery -release sanctuary . The SG will be about 1200 feet ) past 4  (full ownership) condo buildings . You will then see the SG pool & building and you can enter & head towards the lobby & bell staff / driveway entrance area .
There is an OXXO about 100 yds from the SG driveway entrance . The Public busses & the collectivos stop across the street from OXXO
 The bell staff or front desk can help if you have questions

There is a Santander bank money machine in the Vidanta Sun Market connected to SG .
There are a numerous restaurants in walking distance to the SG  - in the Nuevo Vallarta marina area.

The bus line ATM  - has buses that go to Puerto Vallarta  & Bucerias . I think they were gray colour

The Sea Garden NV has about 200 suites- 1 bedroom suites &  hotel rooms  ( Vitanta term - master suites) <no lockoff format > . Like all Vidanta brands it has daily maid & towel service +
a nightime turndown / chocolate kisses & available towel service  . -


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 24, 2017)

dmurray007 said:


> changed and retrieve luggage at Taxi area, did a minor repack before getting taxi to airport.



Don't forget to put the sunscreen into the checked luggage .

We forgot one year and $20 of sunscreen went in the trash can at the PV airport inspection scanner .


----------



## HudsHut (May 24, 2017)

CCR said:


> We are here now and shuttle took us directly from Tower 4 of Grand Luxxe to taxi site yesterday. <snip>
> 
> This place is awesome and I'm glad I traded in before the fee changed. With the $75 resort fee I'm getting very fast internet all over the resort. <snip>



Thanks for your informative post.
How many devices can you have using wifi simultaneously? If you get a chance, would you please post a photo of the week's activity schedule?

We'll be there in a couple of weeks....


----------



## CCR (May 25, 2017)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Walk to VIDANTA SEA GARDEN -
> 
> exit onto the beach near the Grand Mayan pool , kids club / splash pool  & Ola Mulata (beachfront) restaurant .
> Looking at the water - you walk to the right you will initially pass the Sea Turtle / egg hatchery -release sanctuary . The SG will be about 1200 feet ) past 4  (full ownership) condo buildings . You will then see the SG pool & building and you can enter & head towards the lobby & bell staff / driveway entrance area .
> ...



Thanks for the details. We will probably try this tonight. Is it safe after dark? Or should we Taxi back?


----------



## CCR (May 25, 2017)

hudshut said:


> Thanks for your informative post.
> How many devices can you have using wifi simultaneously? If you get a chance, would you please post a photo of the week's activity schedule?
> 
> We'll be there in a couple of weeks....



For the $75 resort fee in a large 2 bedroom we have 3 free devices for the high speed. It works well and we have been able to stream Netflix with the high speed. 
We can also have free Wi-Fi on our other devices that's lower speed. My daughter hasn't used it much.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 25, 2017)

CCR said:


> Thanks for the details. We will probably try this tonight. Is it safe after dark? Or should we Taxi back?



The walk from Sea Garden NV to big Vidanta Nuevo is safe after dark ( unless you stub your toe on a rock ) .

The buses are safe too - but  at night we have only taken them from PV centro back to Mayan Palace PV - Marina .
If I was going back to Nuevo from PV centro after 9 pm - I might take a taxi - mostly because of accidentally getting on the wrong bus by mistake .

Our best "adventure " (planned ) was taking a collectivo from the OXXO through San Jose de Valle to  San Juan de Abejo ( about 45 minutes ) on a Sunday morning .
The collectivo's are the Nissan Vans set up to hold 12 or so passengers . They drop off resort workers by the OXXO & come every 5 minutes .( from various towns)
We asked a Vidanta employee who was getting out of one -  to go to work " were it went " He said his "town " & explained how it worked .
We figured if there was a safety issue he would say " it was too complicated "

San Juan de Abejo has about 9000 + residents & a classic old  Mexican church . We saw the end of of multi family baptism ceremony .
and then walked around and visited a few stores . My wife bought good made in Mexico shoes & I bought a leather belt . The store owner spoke decent English .
He told us he spent 15 + years cooking in a Denny's (in Montana or Idaho ) and returned to home because his Mom was getting elderly .
We then took the collectivo back to San Jose de Valle & had lunch and bought more shoes .

We were told we had to take a "verde" ( green paint on the hood ) collectivo to get back to the NV Sea Garden and Neuvo marina area .
Different colour hoods went to Punta Mita etc . The green hood ones also say Neuvo Vallarta & San Jose on them . I think we showed our resort bracelet
to the store owner to confirm the directions / instructions-   since we only know words or short phrases in Spanish .

We left about 9:30 am & were back at the pool by 2:30 pm . I think the colectivo was 17 or 34  pesos each from Nuevo Vallarta OXXO to San Jose de Valle . You pay when you get off collectivos  /  buses you pay when you get on . Have small bills ( 20 pesos or coins for each .)


----------



## CCR (May 26, 2017)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> The walk from Sea Garden NV to big Vidanta Nuevo is safe after dark ( unless you stub your toe on a rock ) .
> 
> The buses are safe too - but  at night we have only taken them from PV centro back to Mayan Palace PV - Marina .
> If I was going back to Nuevo from PV centro after 9 pm - I might take a taxi - mostly because of accidentally getting on the wrong bus by mistake .
> ...



That sounds like a fun adventure to try. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## CCR (May 26, 2017)




----------



## CCR (May 26, 2017)

Here are the activities this past week.
There were also two evening beach parties that have dinner and fireworks. Monday and Thursday I think they were about $25 a person.
Also family movie night on the beach. (Wednesday or Tuesday at other resorts). Also costs money.

The Santuario has live music nightly that goes till 1am. Bring ear plugs if you struggle sleeping with noise and your room faces the music.

Tower 4 pool is closed right now and not sure when it will open again. It has been closed since Sunday.


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 13, 2017)

CCR said:


> Here are the activities this past week.
> There were also two evening beach parties that have dinner and fireworks. Monday and Thursday I think they were about $25 a person.
> Also family movie night on the beach. (Wednesday or Tuesday at other resorts). Also costs money.
> 
> ...


Tower 4 pool remained closed last week. Also, the lazy river was closed on Thursday & Friday.
Thanks for posting the activity schedule. That was very nice.
Taxi fares as of early June, 2017:
Taxi to Walmart was 110 pesos
Taxi to Puerto Vallarta was 190 pesos
Taxi back to Grand Luxxe from Puerto Vallarta was 230 pesos
Taxi back to airport was 145 pesos


----------

